# My idea for Strawberry Skeeter Pee...



## saintprovogirl (Nov 17, 2010)

So I really want to make a strawberry skeeter pee but not sure how to do this exactly. There really aren't a lot of options as far as strawberry concentrate so I came up with this recipe and was planning to add it when I back sweeten it. 

Strawberry Syrup


1 pint of fresh or frozen strawberries
2 cups of sugar


Puree strawberries in a food processor until smooth
Pour puree through a nylon bag and place in pot
Pour sugar in pot and let simmer until sugar dissolves
Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, reduce heat and let simmer an additional 5 minutes
Remove from heat and cool
Assure all seeds and pulp remain in nylon bag and are non-existent then transfer mixture to secondary

Not sure if this will leave much of a strawberry taste but I'd like to think it would. The two cups of sugar would be taken away from the 6 cups added at the end of the Skeeter Pee process.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey it works for me. It's a skeeter pee. Hey I'm a poet.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 17, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Hey it works for me. It's a skeeter pee. Hey I'm a poet.



And you didn't even know it!


----------

